# Mortising questions



## bigjoedo (Sep 26, 2007)

Hello,

I am making a project that has multiple mortise & tendon joints.
I have a friend's drill press mortising kit. I have to make 4 mortise joints 3/8" wide and 24" long. I am nervous about keeping the mortise perfectly straight. Besides and expensive mortising machine is there other methods to make long mortises? Thanks:help: 

Joe


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you have a router in a table with a fence you could use a mortising bit, 3/8" in diameter. If you don't have a router table, but have a router, you could clamp the stock, set up a guide and run it by hand.


----------



## PK. (Nov 12, 2007)

Make a large table and fence for the drill press and square it to the mortising bit. 

Or, using a drill press, it would be simpler to not use the mortising attachment and just use a Forstner bit. This way if the fence isn't perfectly perpendicular to the bit, it doesn't matter.

If you mark accurately, it'll be easier.

Personally, unless this joint is holding a bunch of weight, I'd not m&t it, I'd dowel it.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

*long mortises*

First off: do you have a router with an edge guide? If so, then using a router would likely be the easiest way to go about it. Plunge router would be best, but not necessary. Second: what's the dimension of your stock, and how deep are you planning to mortise? Third: does your mortise stop before running out the end of the board? Or does it run out the end like a tongue and groove joint?

Oh yeah, I agree that if you have a router table, that could also work, depending on your set-up.

mark
http://markmeyerwoodworking.com


----------



## Spyko (Nov 3, 2007)

If you're working with a router you can use a 1/4 inch bit and an edge guide (or set it up on a router table). Set it up so that your mortise shoulder is proper and then reverse the stock for the second pass, this insures your mortise is centered on the stock. If you use a 3/8 bit and you're off even a tiny bit you'll be sanding the *&%^#$ out of opposing sides of your project. (Or having to adjust EVERY tenon for it's off-center mate.) With a long mortise like the ones you describe a router will be alot easier than the drill press OR a mortising machine and will require alot less cleanup with a chisel. Make sure you move the router (or the lumber) fast enough to avoid burning the inside surfaces to avoid weakening the glue joints. Good luck!
What's the project by the way?


----------



## bigjoedo (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey,

Thanks for the replies. The oak boards are planed to 7/8". They are 3/8 wide mortises of different lengths. I used a Delta mortising kit for my drill press which worked well for the short mortises. The longer ones up to 24" I did on my table saw with a Stacked Dado blade. Currently, I don't have a router guide, but will be getting one soon.


Joe


----------

